# How to figure cost of thread per stitch?



## ajleck (Feb 28, 2007)

I was wondering how others figure the cost of thread used on a design. I know a spool goes a long way, but is there an easy way to know how much thread is being used per design?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I believe the digitizing program tells you how much thread is being used per color. This is an approx I believe but will get you real close.

The color/needle print out sheet should have this info on it.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

On some digitizing softwares, you can actually see the thread and bobbin usage on the "design properties". Embroiderers don't usually pay attention to these data since costing an embroidery job usually depends on the actual time necessary to finish the design. Of course, these data could be useful when doing large number of stitches on volume orders, and when using special threads. It will help in estimating how much thread to order.

(Oh, oh, late reply. sorry, problem with connection)


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

The digitizing software tells you exactly how much bobin and thread is being used per design. If you want, you can send me the design and i will tell you the exact properties.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ajleck said:


> I was wondering how others figure the cost of thread used on a design. I know a spool goes a long way, but is there an easy way to know how much thread is being used per design?


I think the biggest thing is time. Embroidery threads aren't the cost, it's how fast you can produce. If you know how much you want to make an hour, figure out your costs, how many stitches a minute you can sew out. Then figure out a rate.

Of course, you can also find out what competitors in your area charges as well, then compare that to your formula.


----------

